# Lil Ledgie Has Grown Up



## sharon_46 (Feb 17, 2005)

OK guys.....Lil Ledgie is now officially......LEDGIE  

Our baby boy has become a full fledged grown up male Pigeon!!

This evening, I was cleaning some of the toys from Ledgie's house. He was watching me from the top of the fridge as I washed his favorite stuffed blue bone. When it was clean, I squeezed it dry in a towel, and set it on the counter. Ledgie swooped down from the fridge, jumped on the stuffed bone and proceeded to........well, to put it politely, if it had been a lady pigeon, she would have laid at least a dozen eggs!!  All I could do was stand there and LMAO.

He is doing fantastic, and poor little TP, (my little starling), has been avoiding him as much as possible.....now I understand why  

Soft Feathers, Sharon, TP and LEDGIE


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Sharon, 

That's WONDERFUL news! I can just imagine the whole "bone" scenario unfolding and Ledgie well, being a little amorous I bet TP is staying clear for the same reasons. LOL Any chance on some pictures soon?


----------



## sharon_46 (Feb 17, 2005)

I'll try to get some new photos soon.......I'll have to see if my friend will loan me her extra digital cam again.

Many of you don't know Ledgie's history....I couldn't find a topic on the board that covered "Introduce Yourself". Terry W posted some pics of Ledgie with his little Starling teacher and with his favorite naptime friend some time back. She encouraged me to join this board, and I'm really glad I did.

Ledgie came home to me 3 days before Christmas, 2004. He was nearly starved and badly injured. I now think he somehow managed to survive an attack from either a hawk or bald eagle.....yes, I said EAGLE! He had no feathers on his head or neck, from his eyes all the way to his chest, and had deep cuts that went to the bone and were still bleeding. Thank goodness for Terry W and Jackie Collins on the Starling Talk Message Board. They gave me so much help and advice. Ledgie turned out to be a very young fledgling, just barely able to fly, and definitely not weaned. The chances for his survival seemed very slim.....but miracles do happen  Between Ledgie's will to live, my determination, and a makeshift formula for "Pigeon Soup", Ledgie not only survived, but is thriving as a crazy "house Pigeon" and member of the family.

Ledgie's feathered friend is a little Starling named TP, also a rescue. He came to me last June 1st as a featherless baby, the only survivor from a nest that crashed 15 feet onto a cememt floor. TP has taught Ledgie many things, most especially how to peck through the wrappers of bread and sweet roll packages..  

Soft Feathers, Sharon, TP and Ledgie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Too funny, Sharon! Definitely sounds like Ledgie is all grown up! For the members who may not have seen the wonderful pics of Ledgie and TP, they can be found in this thread: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9098&page=3&pp=15&highlight=ledgie

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

They grow up so fast, you better watch him or he's gonna run off to the big city to sow his wild seeds  My Nanday boy has discovered he can get "friendly" with his perch and once he tried his shenanigans on my arm  But I put a quick stop to that!


----------

